# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Barzani' nin 4 ajanı yakalandı!

## bozok

*Barzani' nin 4 ajanı yakalandı*



*Sınırdaki askeri birlikler hakkında istihbarat teşkilatına bilgi gönderen 4 kişi yakalandı*

Sınırdaki askeri birlikler hakkında Irak Kürdistan Demokrat Partisi'nin (IKDP) *“Parastin”* adındaki istihbarat teşkilatına bilgi gönderen 4 kişi yakalandı. 

Türkiye'nin Irak sınırındaki askeri birlikler ve bölgedeki siyasi gelişmeler hakkında IKDP'nin* “Parastin”* adlı istihbarat örgütüne bilgi gönderen 4 kişi belirlendi. 

üzel yetkili Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında, Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT) ve Diyarbakır ile şırnak İl Jandarma Komutanlığı'nca yapılan operasyonda 4 kişi şırnak'ın Uludere ilçesinde yakalandı. Olayla ilgisi bulunan 2 kişinin arandığı bildirildi. 

*üZERLERİNDE ASKERİ BİRLİKLERE AİT FOTOğRAFLAR üIKTI* 

MİT ve jandarmanın birlikte yürüttüğü operasyon sonucunda yakalanan 4 kişinin üzerinde bölgedeki askeri birliklere ait fotoğraflar ile bazı bilgilerin yer aldığı notlar ele geçirildi. 

Diyarbakır'a getirilen 4 kişi, yapılan sorgulamalarının ardından adliyeye çıkarıldı. 

Burada özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısına ifade veren zanlılar,* “askeri ajanlık”* suçlamasıyla çıkarıldıkları nöbetçi mahkemece tutuklandı. 

*PKK BAğLANTISI ARAşTIRILIYOR* 

Bu arada, yürütülen operasyon kapsamında yakalanan 4 IKDP ajanının terör örgütü PKK ile bağlantılarının olup olmadığının araştırıldığı öğrenildi. 

Yakalanan kişilerin, “Parastin” adlı istihbarat örgütüne gönderdikleri askeri bilgiler karşılığında para aldıkları ileri sürüldü. 

Bu arada, bir süre önce Irak'ın kuzeyindeki terör örgütüne ait kamplardan kaçarak güvenlik güçlerine teslim olan terör örgütü PKK üyesi A.A, “Parastin” adlı istihbarat örgütü hakkında önemli bilgiler vermişti. 

A.A, Savcılıkta verdiği ifadede, PKK'nın IKDP'nin istihbarat örgütüyle işbirliği içinde bulunduğunu ifade etmişti. 


12.05.2008 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Barzani ajanlarının itirafları !* 


*Sınırda yakalanan Barzani'nin 4 ajanın itirafları ele geçirildi.*

KUZEY Irak’taki Kürdistan Demokrat Partisi’nin (IKDP) istihbarat teşkilatı olan *‘Parastin’*a, sınırda konuşlanan askeri birlikler hakkında istihbarat verdikleri için *‘askeri ajanlık’* suçlamasıyla gizli bir operasyonla yakalanıp Diyarbakır’a getirilip tutuklanan 1’i korucu, 1’i eski korucu 4 kişinin itiraflarını DHA ele geçirdi. 

Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT) ile Diyarbakır ve şırnak İl Jandarma Alay Komutanlıkları’nın ortak operasyonuyla şırnak’ın Uludere İlçesi'nde yakalanan ve Mesut Barzani liderliğindeki Irak Kürdistan Demokrat Partisi’nin istihbarat teşkilatı olan ‘Parastin’a ajanlık yaparak sınırdaki konuşlu birliklere ait fotoğraf ve kroki gönderdikleri için tutuklanan K.E, H.T, korucu ş.E ve eski korucu H.E’nin IKDP’ye yaptıkları ajanlık ile ilgili nöbetçi mahkemeye verdikleri önemli itiraflarını DHA ele geçirdi. Kuzey Irak’ın Duhok kentinde doğup büyüdüğünü, 1995 yılında ise Irak’tan ayrılarak şırnak’ın Uludere ilçesinin Ortasu Köyüne yerleştiğini anlatan K.E., IKDP’ye verdiği istihbari bilgilerle ilgili şu itiraflarda bulundu: 

*“1998 yılında Afyon ve Adana E Tipi Cezaevinde askerlik yaptım. Zaho’da Abdurrezzak adlı kişi bir tanıdık aracılığıyla beni telefonla aradı ve bulunduğum bölge ile ilgili kendisine bilgi vermemi istedi. Bu kişi beni belli aralıklarla arayıp bölge ile ilgili gözlemlediğim konuları bana soruyordu, ayrıca gizlilik sağlansın diye bana ‘Desti’ adını verdi. Ben de kendisine bilgi veriyordum. Abdurrezzak IKDP'ye çalışıyordu, ancak IKDP’nin Parastin adlı istihbarat şebekesinin elemanı olduğunu bilmiyordum. Abdurrezzak’ın talimatı üzerine bazı karakollar ile askeri alanların fotoğraflarını gizlice cep telefonundan çektim ve bunu Abdurrezak’a vermesi için hafıza kartı ile birlikte kaçakçılık yapan ve Irak’ta yaşayan Fadıl adlı kişiye teslim ettim. Ben de 3 kez yasadışı yolları kullanarak Irak’ın kuzeyine gidip geldim. üektiğim fotoğrafları Fadıl, Irak’a götürüp Abdurzezzak’a veriyordu ve simkart’ı boş olarak bana geri getiriyordu. 2 kez fotoğraf gönderdim. Cep telefonumda ele geçen yol, arazi ve Hilal Karakol Komutanlığı’na ait fotoğrafı ben çektim. Telefonumdan silmiştim, ancak nasıl ele geçti bilmiyorum. Köyümüzde korucu olan ş.E’nin çevresi geniştir. Asker ve korucuları tanır. ş.E de benim gibi Abdurrezzak ile görüşüyordu. Abdurrezzak ş.E’ye telefon görüşmelerinde ‘Zozan’ diye hitap ediyordu. Kendisiyle Kürtçe konuşuyorduk. Son olarak operasyonda öldürülen kişilerle ilgili benden bazı bilgiler istedi ve ‘Yetkililer bizden haber bekliyor’ dedi. Beni aradığında bölgeden giden askeri araçlar içindeki kişiler, rütbeleri hakkında bilgi veriyordum. ümür üsteğmen bizim bölüğün komutanıdır. Ben görüşmelerimde onunla ilgili bilgiler verdim. Görüşmelerde askerlerden ‘Koyun’, koruculardan ise ‘Uzun kulaklılar’ tanklardan ‘Uzun boru’ diye söz ediyorduk. Telefon kayıtlarındaki Roboski bizim köyün adıdır. şırıde ise sınırdaki bir karakoldur. Küranşe ise mıntıka adıdır ve PKK’nın Haftanin kampı yakınındadır. üldürülen asker, korucu veya PKK’lılarla ilgili bilgileri korucu ş.E. ile köylülürden alıp IKDP’ye aktarıyordum. Askeri birliklerle ilgili verdiğim bilgilerde 8 adet 120’lik toptan söz ettiğim doğrudur. Bu bilgiler karşılığında Abdurrezzak bana 750 YTL olmak üzere 2 kez para, ayrıca kaçakçılık yapan Fadıl’ın pikabı ile 300 YTL’lik erzak ve kontör gönderdi. Hilal karakolunun fotoğraflarını ise korucu ş.E ile çektik. Fadıl’ı Korek GSM hattından arayıp buluşma noktası bildiriyordum. Bir başka ülke insanına kendi bölgem ile alakalı askeri ve özel bilgileri verdiğim için pişmanım, yaptığımdan utanıyorum ve devletimden özür diliyorum. Devlet merhametlidir.”* 

Irak’ın Zaho şehrine taziyeye gittiğinde burada Bavir adlı kişi ile tanıştığını, bu kişiye gösterilen saygıdan dolayı önemli biri olduğunu belirten H.T ise, *“İşyeri gösterişliydi. Bana yaşadığım bölgedeki sosyal olaylarla alakası bilgilere ihtiyacı olduğunu söyledi, ben de kabul edince telefon numaramı aldı. Verdiğim bilgiler sosyal içerikliydi, askeri bilgi vermedim. DTP’nin toplantıları, köyde yapılan sosyal çalışmalar ve sağlık hizmetleriyle ilgili bilgiler verdim. Oraya tekrar gittiğimde bana yardımcı olması için bilgi verdim, para almadım”* dedi. 

1997-98 yıllarında bölgede görev yapan birçok general ile çalıştığını belirten korucu ş.E ise, *“1997-98 yıllarında Salih paşa ile çalıştım. Kendisi o dönemde Yarbay’dı. Aynı birlikteki ümer Paşa beni özel time seçti. Hatta kendisiyle birlikte bir operasyonda Haftanin kampına kadar gittik. Alihan Gülyazı’da Dırbaz köyünün ileri gelenlerindendir ve bölge korucubaşıdır. Haftanin’de bir asker mayına basmıştı. Komutanımız bizi gönderip mıntıkanın kamera ile görüntüsünü istedi. Ayrıca Bedrettin Albay ile Arif Paşa köyümüze gelerek evleri ziyaret ettiler. Bedrettin Albay bu sırada fotoğrafının çekildiğini belirterek evi kontrol etti, ancak birşey bulamadı. Ben telefonla bu bilgileri verdim. Ben IKDP içerisinde Osman Kasım’ı tanırım. Kendisi Zaho’da paşadır, yani peşmerge generalidir. Onu da babam eskiden bu bölgede peşmergelik yaptığından dolayı tanıyordu. Geçen ay Habur Sınır Kapısı’ndan çıkış yaparak Zaho’ya gidip IKDP komutanı Osman Kasım ile görüştüm. Ben 15 yıllık korucuyum. Bu süre içinde çok sayıda taktirname aldım. ülkemi seviyorum, ülkem aleyhine ya da birlikte çalıştığım asker kişilerin aleyhine istihbarat toplamadım”* dedi. 

Mazot ticaretiyle uğraştığı için askeri birlikler hakkında telefonla bilgi verdiğini belirten, evinde Glock marka tabanca ile çok sayıda simkart ile yakalanan ve 5 yıl önce koruculuktan atılan H.E ise şunları söyledi: 

*“Kaçak mazot ile ilgili telefonda askeri birlikler hakkında bilgi vermiş olabilirim. üünkü Reşit adlı kişiye arazide asker olduğunu, mayın döşendiğini söyledim. Ayrıca bölge ile alakalı arazide asker olduğu için Reşit’e gelemeyeceğine ilişkin bilgi verdim. Askeri araç ve askerler hakkında bilgi vermedim. Bizim yörede koruculara uzun kulaklılar denilir. Ben de öyle bilirim. Benim dayım Zaho’da yaşıyor. Belki beni Parastin adlı yapılanmanın içine kadar götürüp yemek yedirmiş olabilir. Ancak benim Parastin adlı bir teşkilattan haberim yok. Bölgede Bedrettin Albay gelene kadar 15 kilometrelik alanda herkes rahatça karşıya gidip geliyordu. şu anda ise kimse karşıya yani Irak topraklarına gidip gelemiyor. Bu problemin bundan kaynaklandığını düşünüyorum. Ben 10 yıl koruculuk yaptım. 2 göreve üst üste gitmediğim için işten atıldım”* dedi. 

Telefon kayıtlarında Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na bağlı Bordo Bereli üzel Kuvvetler Timi ile ilgili de IKDP’ye bilgi verdiği tespit edilen H.E’nin bordo berelilerden *‘Kırmızı şapkalılar’* diye söz ettiği belirlendi. 

Olayla ilgili halen 6 kişi ise KDP’ye ajanlık yapmak suçundan aranıyor. 

Milliyet 
15.05.2008

----------


## bozok

*Ajanlardan 2'si korucu çıktı*

*(IKDP) istihbarat teşkilatına, sınırdaki askeri birlikler hakkında istihbarat verdikleri için gözaltına alınan kişilerden ikisinin korucu çıktığı belirtildi. İşte ayrıntılar..*

*15 Mayıs 2008 Perşembe 17:24*


**

*üzgür Cebe / CNNTüRK

Kuzey Irak'taki Kürdistan Demokrat Partisi'nin (IKDP) istihbarat teşkilatına, sınırdaki askeri birlikler hakkında istihbarat verdikleri için 'askeri ajanlık' suçlamasıyla yakalanıp Diyarbakır'da tutuklanan 1'i korucu, 1'i eski korucu 4 kişinin itiraflarını DHA ele geçirdi.

K.E, H.T, korucu ş.E ve eski korucu H.E., Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT) ile Diyarbakır ve şırnak il jandarma alay komutanlıklarının ortak operasyonuyla şırnak'ın Uludere ilçesinde yakalanmıştı.*

*Zanlılar, Mesud Barzani liderliğindeki IKDP'nin istihbarat teşkilatı olan 'Parastin'e ajanlık yaparak, sınırda konuşlu birliklere ait fotoğraf ve kroki gönderdikleri için tutuklanmıştı.*

*Zanlılardan bir kısmı asker hakkında bilgi vermediğini söylerken, bir kısmı "Pişmanım, utanıyorum" dedi.*

*Bordo Bereliler hakkında bilgi*

*Eski konucu H.E'nin telefon kayıtlarında ise, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na bağlı Bordo Bereli üzel Kuvvetler Timi ile ilgili IKDP'ye bilgi verdiği tespit edildi. H.E.'nin bordo berelilerden 'kırmızı şapkalılar' diye söz ettiği belirlendi.*

*Olayla ilgili halen 6 kişi ise KDP'ye ajanlık yapmak suçundan aranıyor.*

*Nöbetçi mahkemede itiraflar...*

*Kuzey Irak'ın Duhok kentinde doğup büyüdüğünü, 1995 yılında ise Irak'tan ayrılarak şırnak Uludere'nin Ortasu köyüne yerleştiğini anlatan K.E., IKDP'ye verdiği istihbari bilgilerle ilgili şu itiraflarda bulundu:*

*"1998 yılında Afyon ve Adana E Tipi Cezaevi'nde askerlik yaptım. Zaho'da Abdurrezzak adlı kişi bir tanıdık aracılığıyla beni telefonla aradı ve bulunduğum bölge ile ilgili kendisine bilgi vermemi istedi. Bu kişi beni belli aralıklarla arayıp bölge ile ilgili gözlemlediğim konuları bana soruyordu, ayrıca gizlilik sağlansın diye bana 'Desti' adını verdi.*

*Ben de kendisine bilgi veriyordum. Abdurrezzak IKDP'ye çalışıyordu, ancak IKDP'nin Parastin adlı istihbarat şebekesinin elemanı olduğunu bilmiyordum.* 

*"Karakolların fotoğraflarını çektim"*

*Abdurrezzak'ın talimatı üzerine bazı karakollar ile askeri alanların fotoğraflarını gizlice cep telefonundan çektim ve bunu Abdurrezak'a vermesi için hafıza kartı ile birlikte kaçakçılık yapan ve Irak'ta yaşayan Fadıl adlı kişiye teslim ettim.*

*Ben de 3 kez yasadışı yolları kullanarak Irak'ın kuzeyine gidip geldim. üektiğim fotoğrafları Fadıl, Irak'a götürüp Abdurzezzak'a veriyordu ve SIM kartı boş olarak bana geri getiriyordu. 2 kez fotoğraf gönderdim.*

*Cep telefonumda ele geçen yol, arazi ve Hilal Karakol Komutanlığı'na ait fotoğrafı ben çektim. Telefonumdan silmiştim, ancak nasıl ele geçti bilmiyorum.* 

*Köyümüzde korucu olan ş.E'nin çevresi geniştir. Asker ve korucuları tanır. ş.E de benim gibi Abdurrezzak ile görüşüyordu. Abdurrezzak ş.E.'ye telefon görüşmelerinde 'Zozan' diye hitap ediyordu. Kendisiyle Kürtçe konuşuyorduk.* 

*"Rütbeler hakkında bilgi veriyordum"*

*Son olarak operasyonda öldürülen kişilerle ilgili benden bazı bilgiler istedi ve 'Yetkililer bizden haber bekliyor' dedi. Beni aradığında bölgeden giden askeri araçlar içindeki kişiler, rütbeleri hakkında bilgi veriyordum. ümür üsteğmen bizim bölüğün komutanıdır. Ben görüşmelerimde onunla ilgili bilgiler verdim.*

*Görüşmelerde askerlerden 'Koyun', koruculardan ise 'Uzun kulaklılar' tanklardan 'Uzun boru' diye söz ediyorduk. Telefon kayıtlarındaki Roboski bizim köyün adıdır. şırıde ise sınırdaki bir karakoldur. Küranşe ise mıntıka adıdır ve PKK'nın Haftanin kampı yakınındadır.*

*"Pişmanım, yaptığımdan utanıyorum"*

*üldürülen asker, korucu veya PKK'lılarla ilgili bilgileri korucu ş.E. ile köylülürden alıp IKDP'ye aktarıyordum. Askeri birliklerle ilgili verdiğim bilgilerde 8 adet 120'lik toptan söz ettiğim doğrudur. Bu bilgiler karşılığında Abdurrezzak bana 750 YTL olmak üzere 2 kez para, ayrıca kaçakçılık yapan Fadıl'ın pikabı ile 300 YTL'lik erzak ve kontör gönderdi.*

*Hilal karakolunun fotoğraflarını ise korucu ş.E ile çektik. Fadıl'ı Korek GSM hattından arayıp buluşma noktası bildiriyordum. Bir başka ülke insanına kendi bölgem ile alakalı askeri ve özel bilgileri verdiğim için pişmanım, yaptığımdan utanıyorum ve devletimden özür diliyorum. Devlet merhametlidir."*

*H.T.: "Sosyal içerikli bilgi verdim"
*
*Irak'ın Zaho şehrine taziyeye gittiğinde burada Bavir adlı kişi ile tanıştığını, bu kişiye gösterilen saygıdan dolayı önemli biri olduğunu belirten H.T. de, "İşyeri gösterişliydi. Bana yaşadığım bölgedeki sosyal olaylarla alakalı bilgilere ihtiyacı olduğunu söyledi, ben de kabul edince telefon numaramı aldı. Verdiğim bilgiler sosyal içerikliydi, askeri bilgi vermedim. DTP'nin toplantıları, köyde yapılan sosyal çalışmalar ve sağlık hizmetleriyle ilgili bilgiler verdim. Oraya tekrar gittiğimde bana yardımcı olması için bilgi verdim, para almadım" dedi.*

*Korucu ş.E.: "Asker aleyhine istihbarat toplamadım"*

*1997-98 yıllarında bölgede görev yapan birçok general ile çalıştığını belirten korucu ş.E.'nin itirafları ise şöyle:*

*"1997-98 yıllarında Salih paşa ile çalıştım. Kendisi o dönemde Yarbay'dı. Aynı birlikteki ümer Paşa beni özel time seçti. Hatta kendisiyle birlikte bir operasyonda Haftanin kampına kadar gittik. Alihan Gülyazı'da Dırbaz köyünün ileri gelenlerindendir ve bölge korucubaşıdır. Haftanin'de bir asker mayına basmıştı. Komutanımız bizi gönderip mıntıkanın kamera ile görüntüsünü istedi.* 

*Ayrıca Bedrettin Albay ile Arif Paşa köyümüze gelerek evleri ziyaret ettiler. Bedrettin Albay bu sırada fotoğrafının çekildiğini belirterek evi kontrol etti, ancak birşey bulamadı. Ben telefonla bu bilgileri verdim.*

*Ben IKDP içerisinde Osman Kasım'ı tanırım. Kendisi Zaho'da paşadır, yani peşmerge generalidir. Onu da babam eskiden bu bölgede peşmergelik yaptığından dolayı tanıyordu. Geçen ay Habur Sınır Kapısı'ndan çıkış yaparak Zaho'ya gidip IKDP komutanı Osman Kasım ile görüştüm. Ben 15 yıllık korucuyum. Bu süre içinde çok sayıda takdirname aldım. ülkemi seviyorum, ülkem aleyhine ya da birlikte çalıştığım asker kişilerin aleyhine istihbarat toplamadım."* 

*Eski korucu H.E.: "Kaçak mazot ile ilgili bilgi verdim"*

*Mazot ticaretiyle uğraştığı için askeri birlikler hakkında telefonla bilgi verdiğini belirten, evinde Glock marka tabanca ile çok sayıda SIM kart ile yakalanan ve 5 yıl önce koruculuktan atılan H.E. ise şunları söyledi:*

*"Kaçak mazot ile ilgili telefonda askeri birlikler hakkında bilgi vermiş olabilirim. üünkü Reşit adlı kişiye arazide asker olduğunu, mayın döşendiğini söyledim.* 

*Ayrıca bölge ile alakalı arazide asker olduğu için Reşit'e gelemeyeceğine ilişkin bilgi verdim. Askeri araç ve askerler hakkında bilgi vermedim. Bizim yörede koruculara uzun kulaklılar denilir. Ben de öyle bilirim.*

*Benim dayım Zaho'da yaşıyor. Belki beni Parastin adlı yapılanmanın içine kadar götürüp yemek yedirmiş olabilir. Ancak benim Parastin adlı bir teşkilattan haberim yok. Bölgede Bedrettin Albay gelene kadar 15 kilometrelik alanda herkes rahatça karşıya gidip geliyordu. şu anda ise kimse karşıya yani Irak topraklarına gidip gelemiyor. Bu problemin bundan kaynaklandığını düşünüyorum.*

*Ben 10 yıl koruculuk yaptım. 2 göreve üst üste gitmediğim için işten atıldım."*

*Telefon kayıtlarında Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na bağlı Bordo Bereli üzel Kuvvetler Timi ile ilgili de IKDP'ye bilgi verdiği tespit edilen H.E.'nin bordo berelilerden 'kırmızı şapkalılar' diye söz ettiği belirlendi.*

----------

